# Need help and advice fast



## ogauthier (Jul 15, 2011)

I am dealing with severe exhaustion (the kind that makes it hard to even breath some days because that is just too much work), my eyes are so dry and achy, I've had a headache every day for the last month, and I ache all over. My levels have been all over the place in the last few months. Here are my levels:
10/31 my free t4 was .81 (range .51-1.61)
10/31 my t3 was .8 (range .7-1.9)
10/31 my tsh was 8.16 (range .34-4.83)
12/28 my free t4 was .58 
12/28 my t3 was .85 
12/28 my tsh was 35.85

I was on namebrand synthroid in October (and have been for many years) .75 once a day. In December they bumped it up to 1.00 once a day. I was also taking 5mcg of cytomel and they bumped that to 10mcg in Dec. I still feel the same and have had absolutely no improvements. My biggest concern is that my levels have yo-yo'd like this for 4 or 5 years. They will get close to normal and then make a major jump. Then it takes several months to even them back out. Isn't there anything that can be done? I feel like crap all the time.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Why did they wait until December to increase the meds? You needed it very much in October. No wonder you feel awful--this is very poor management.

When do you get labs again? Your increase was probably not enough to bring your levels close to range, which is likely why you still have symptoms.

Have you ever had any antibodies tests? Ultrasound or other tests? How are your vitamins (such as D and B) and iron? If those are low they can contribute to the problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ogauthier said:


> I am dealing with severe exhaustion (the kind that makes it hard to even breath some days because that is just too much work), my eyes are so dry and achy, I've had a headache every day for the last month, and I ache all over. My levels have been all over the place in the last few months. Here are my levels:
> 10/31 my free t4 was .81 (range .51-1.61)
> 10/31 my t3 was .8 (range .7-1.9)
> 10/31 my tsh was 8.16 (range .34-4.83)
> ...


Holy cats!! The Cytomel should kick in for you. When will you get your next labs?

When you do, can you see if you can get the FREE T3 run?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Also; have you had any of the tests listed below?

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Have you had a ferritin test? If low, it can impede the the efficacy of your thyoxine replacement?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Are you female? If so, consider estrogen dominance. Do you eat a lot of soy products and other goitrogens? Do you take L-Carnitine?

Have you ever had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------



## ogauthier (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have been fighting with my thyroid issues for about 5 years now (and my endo drs.) have recently changed dr. hoping for a different outcome. So far, nothing! If I look back over the last two or three years of my lab results, they look very similar to these. As I said, for a little while they will be normal and then all of a sudden they look like this. Yes, I have had all the tests recommended above and ultrasounds. I have had cat scans of my head to rule out any tumors for the headaches and am gluten free so very particular with my diet. I just would like some reasurrance from someone that there is hope out there that something can be done and I don't have to live like this for the rest of my life. I am miserable. I feel like the dr doesn't understand when I say that I am exhausted that means I can't function and I am a teacher, plus I have three teenagers!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you absolutely certain that the pharmacy didn't make a mistake with your recent refills?

I take it you still have your thyroid (no surgery), but it just jumps up and down as far as how it's functioning?

I wish results came faster with thyroid med changes...but they do seem to take quite a while. It might be worth getting labs sooner than 6 to 8 weeks, just to make sure your TSH isn't continuing to go up, you know? (I'm assuming you're about 3 weeks into your new dose???) If it's continuing to go up, that may justify another jump in dosage, even if you haven't waited the requisite 6 to 8 weeks. My 2 cents...not a doctor.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I dont have any great advice but my tsh went from 2.77 to 7.34 in a month. so I am off work and waiting for the endo. appt. which could take a few months. I am waiting to get tested in four weeks and retested every four after that to avoid this huge drop and toll in my body. yep I sit around and sleep lots. yes I have a family too and right now my hubby I. am sure feels like a single father on the go. there is nothing that can be done just sit and wait and hope this horrible disease calms down. I know thyroid can get worse during winter months and you need more dosage then for some peeps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ogauthier said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have been fighting with my thyroid issues for about 5 years now (and my endo drs.) have recently changed dr. hoping for a different outcome. So far, nothing! If I look back over the last two or three years of my lab results, they look very similar to these. As I said, for a little while they will be normal and then all of a sudden they look like this. Yes, I have had all the tests recommended above and ultrasounds. I have had cat scans of my head to rule out any tumors for the headaches and am gluten free so very particular with my diet. I just would like some reasurrance from someone that there is hope out there that something can be done and I don't have to live like this for the rest of my life. I am miserable. I feel like the dr doesn't understand when I say that I am exhausted that means I can't function and I am a teacher, plus I have three teenagers!


And what were the results of the ultra-sounds?

There is a lot of hope but frankly, I and others need to see results and lab ranges of your most recent thyroid tests and also if you have copies of some of the antibodies and immunoglobulin tests, we would like to have the date they were performed, the results and the ranges.

Sending hugs,


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yikes! I agree, your doctors probably should have immediately bumped your dose up when they saw the TSH of 8+. But there's no point going backwards; I agree with Octavia; perhaps you need to have your levels evaluated and adjusted on a shorter interval, especially with how you are feeling. You'll get there, just keep moving forwards!

hugs3


----------



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

bigfoot said:


> Yikes! I agree, your doctors probably should have immediately bumped your dose up when they saw the TSH of 8+. But there's no point going backwards; I agree with Octavia; perhaps you need to have your levels evaluated and adjusted on a shorter interval, especially with how you are feeling. You'll get there, just keep moving forwards!
> 
> hugs3


Sad part is I already had an on call doctor (when my GP was on vacation) tell me that a TSH of 9.6 was normal and he wont up my dose.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, the upper end of the TSH scale was adjusted to 3.0 with the AACE recommendations a few years ago. I think that because most labs haven't adjusted their ranges, most docs are unaware of this fact. Somewhere here on the forums I saw someone mention that the upper end for TSH in Canada is considered 2.0 or thereabouts. I'm not sure what the rationale is behind all of this, but I have seen mentioned in medical presentations and literature online that they are grappling with it. Do they adjust the TSH scale downwards and suddenly a huge amount of the population has thyroid problems, or do they just leave it as-is? Probably a lot of medical researchers, doctor's egos, political lobbyists, drug companies, and HMOs come into play here.

Anyway, that is just awful that your doc feels a TSH of 9.6 is "normal" and won't increase your medication. If it was me, I'd be looking for a new doc ASAP. But that's just me...

hugs3


----------

